# 'Unexplained' on 1st cycle of Clomid - looking for any sucess stories!



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I've been looking through the posts and can't see many sucess stories for 'unexplained' on Clomid?

I'm on my 1st cycle and am now 2ww which is driving me nuts as well as the fact that I'm now officially a non-smoker as of 48 hours ago and tough just doesn't come close!

Would love to hear a sucess story to give me a bit of hope to cling on to?

- having a bit of a negative one today - sorry.

Lady
x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladyplops,

I'm on my first cycle too!!!! and unexplained!!!! Haven't go to the 2 ww yet but it feels like this is the only hope! It is so frustrating! 

Would also love to hear success stories!!!

Well done on being a non-smoker, u can do it! 

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Not unexplained, but first cycle of Clomid was sucessful with just 50mg!!

Hope this gives you some hope.

Bev xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi i wish & Bev,

Nice to hear from some Clomid ladies! - especially you i wish as you are starting out just like me.

Bev - congrats on the BFP!  That has restored my faith - keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on?

I've got 10 days until AF is due and it feels like 10 years (especially without a ciggie to calm my nerves when it gets too much).

Bev - It may sound silly but did you have any symptoms at all before ur AF was due? - My stomach feels a bit bloated but I think thats down to the fact that I'm eating a 2lb slab of cadbury's everyday to fill the void of smoking!

Look forward to hearing from you both

Ladyplops
Non-smoker on day 3.
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I had AF symptoms in my 2WW, the Clomid also made me very poorly throughout the month.

Hope this helps, good luck.

Bev xx


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hiya ! im 11 weeks pregnant after ttc for 3.5 yrs unexplained and got bfp on 2nd cycle of clomid so it does work! just try n    as much as poss between days 10 and 18 it worked for me ! best of luck and  for u xxxxxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Jen,

Ah bless ya Jen!  So pleased that ur 'with bump' - I can't imagine how excited u are!

Thanks for sharing ur story - it has certainly made me feel better!

I've got very itchy boobs today and am hoping that this may be a sign - oh blimey I sound like a woman possessed!

Lady 
(8 days til AF is due but I ain't letting her stop here!)
x


----------



## JLo161201 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi - I am 14wks pregnant after ttc for a year and a half.  I was put on 6months of 100mgs Clomid to "boost" my ovaries and I finally got my BFP on my 6th and final lot.  Was ready to give up after the 2nd course as it made me feel so bad, but DH convinced me to persevere (easy for him to say!) but I am so glad I did and if I am honest the side effects did ease up by the 3rd course.  We had our first scan on Monday and it was totally amazing.  I also started acupuncture a month before my BFP and I truly believe this helped as it chilled me out loads.  Good luck and hang in there!

Take Care, Jo x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Cheers for the reply - any sucess story on Clomid makes me feel better.
Congrats on the bump! - you must be over the moon!  My friend (who also registered on here) is 12 weeks pregnant and she is getting a belly already - it makes me feel tingly everytime I see her!

Have been feeling ok but got AF pains today (even tho she is not due until Fri?).

Keep us posted on how you are getting on.

Lady
x


----------

